# zvingator says hello



## zvingator (Aug 27, 2007)

hello every body:
I'm faycal from Algeria, I started taekwondo 17 years ago, I'm actually coach of a taekwondo competition team and i hope good luck for every body


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello.  Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 27, 2007)

Greetings Faycal and welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Enjoy....


----------



## seasoned (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 28, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Happy posting.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## donna (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT this is a great forum!!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

